

What’s new in Celery 3.1 - rbanffy
http://docs.celeryproject.org/en/latest/whatsnew-3.1.html

======
yeukhon
For some strange reason whenever I wanted to download python-dateutil I am
using the owner's mirror - this was true a couple months ago, not sure if this
is still the case and because we run CI on a remote service we used to get
package not available because labix couldn't serve the content. This is just a
side note but does PYPI has a resolution to enforce all package author to
serve package from pypi mirrors?

and I never knew about the extra option in pip. Cool update btw.

